# Sanity Prevails in the Mojave



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://ww2.cox.com/myconnection/today/news/national/article.cox?articleId=D9UBGTSO1&moduleType=apNews


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Don, link takes me to a Cox home page.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Enter your zip code on the right and hit go.... then it shows.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Chris. If your zip code is not part of the Cox service area, just enter AZ in the state box and Phoenix in the city box and you'll get the article.

Thanks Don for the update. Good to see this finally being resolved.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear this, thanks for posting Don


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear ! Those vets gave their lives for those sniveling little protesters and they basically are spitting back at them for a symbol ? Wish I could go there and rub s&*( in the face of everyone who protested it. I've been one of the ones who have seen sailors losing their lives seconds after talking to them. SAD


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Your right Bones, SAD. For an issue like this to be drug though the liberal court system is a major slap in the face to our Veterans. I'm glad it's coming to an end.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Me too Mike. Sorry to everyone for the rant yesterday but it's kind of tough for anyone who has served to see others whine out of pure jealousy on how to remember those who have fallen. What about those we have lost at sea ? What about those who never made it home ? Their family and friends can't visit a grave or some other memorial. Is it that important that a symbol has to be a certain type,size,color, or shape ? It's one of the most insensitive arguments I've ever heard and saddens me deeply.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I did not see a rant, istead a response of truths. The whiners are the products of 30 plus years of liberal preaching in our school systems.

It's like these bumper stickers..








I'm almost to the point of seeing if my bumper will coexist with their's...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Me too Mike. Sorry to everyone for the rant yesterday but it's kind of tough for anyone who has served to see others whine out of pure jealousy on how to remember those who have fallen. What about those we have lost at sea ? What about those who never made it home ? Their family and friends can't visit a grave or some other memorial. Is it that important that a symbol has to be a certain type,size,color, or shape ? It's one of the most insensitive arguments I've ever heard and saddens me deeply.


Never apologize for speaking the truth, it's terrible that people get hurt by the it, but it still needs to be spoken.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

